# سبعة اشياء لا يجب ان تمارسها بعد الاكل



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

سبعة أشياء لا يجب ان تمارسها بعد الاكل  

1 : لا تشرب الشاي - لأن أوراق الشاي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الحمض. وهذه المادة ستأثر على البروتين المتواجد في الأطعمة التي نستهلكها وتجعلها جافة وعسيرة الهضم.


2 :لا تأكل الفواكه بعد الأكل مباشرة - إن أكل الفواكه مباشرة بعد الأكل يتسبب في إنتـفاخ البطن بالهواء. لذى يجب الحذر أخذ الحيطة في عدم تناول الفواكه قبل مضي ساعة إلى ساعتين من الأكل أو قبل ساعة من الوجبة الغذائية.


3 : لا ترخي حزام السروال - لاترخي حزام (مشد) السروال بعد الأكل لأن ذلك يتسبب في إلتواء الأمعاء وتسكيرها.


4 : لا تسبح بعد الأكل – إن السباحة بعد الأكل يسبب أرتفاع تدفق الدم لليدين, الأرجل وبالتالي سقلل تدفق الدم في مناطق كثيرة من الجسم وبالخص حول منطقة البطن وعليه سيطعف ذلك الجهاز الهضمي.


5 : لا تمشي – الكثير من الناس يعتقدون بجدوى المشي بعد الأكل مائة خطوة ستجعلك تعمر تسعة وتسعين عام. في الحقيقة أن هذا غير صحيح. لأن المشي سيعطل الجهاز الهضمي من إستخلاص الغذاء من الأطعمة التي أكلناها في التو.


6 : لا تنم في الحال – إن النوم بعد الأكل مباشرة يتسبب (يعطل) إكمال عملية هضم الطعام بشكل جيد. بالنتيجة سيقيدنا ذلك إلى عدوى معوية أو إلتهاب معوي.


7 : لا تدخن – , تدخين سجارة واحدة بعد الأكل تعادل تدخين عشر سجائر في الأوقات الأخرى ( لذلك نسبة الإصابة بالسرطان أكثر في حالة التدخين بعد الأكل مباشرة).


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا يانيتا ياعسولتى ياحبى موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا ومفيييييييييييييييييييييييد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ياقمر


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا يانيتا ياعسولتى ياحبى موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا ومفيييييييييييييييييييييييد
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ياقمر




thaaaaaaaaaaaanks  
توتا حبيبة قلبي 
علي فكره انت بتحرجيني
بكلامك الرقيق ده  
اشكرك تاني  
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

نصائح هامه 
شكرا ليكى على النصائح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا للنائح المهمه جدااااااا*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

طاب ما الافضل منكلش احسن


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا يانيتا ياعسولتى ياحبى موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا ومفيييييييييييييييييييييييد
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ياقمر


 


thank you tota 
علي كلامك الي كله رقه
ربنا ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي
بوسي كات عاوزه تقوللك 






thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نصائح هامه ​
> 
> شكرا ليكى على النصائح​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 


اشكرك عزيزي kokoman


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طاب ما الافضل منكلش احسن


 

لآ apsoti حبيبة قلبي
لازم تاكلي طبعا 
امال البنات الحلوين 
ها يكبروا ازاي من غير آكل
هههههههههههه
اشكرك حبيبتي علي الرد



thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا للنائح المهمه جدااااااا*


 


الشكر لك عزيزي النهيسي


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> لآ apsoti حبيبة قلبي
> لازم تاكلي طبعا
> امال البنات الحلوين
> ها يكبروا ازاي من غير آكل
> ...


انا من ثانوى مكبرتش حتى وزنى متغيرش :thnk0001:


----------



## ستيفان (17 أبريل 2010)

_7 : لا تدخن – , تدخين سجارة واحدة بعد الأكل تعادل تدخين عشر سجائر في الأوقات الأخرى ( لذلك نسبة الإصابة بالسرطان أكثر في حالة التدخين بعد الأكل مباشرة). _​ 

انفضحنة ككككككككك
شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## سور (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حو اوى نيتا 
بس لا نمشى ولا ننام ولا نسبح
طيب نعمل ايه بعد الاكل بقى


----------



## minanaiem (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم دا 
وربنا ريباكك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ارجوكم صلولى​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع حو اوى نيتا
> بس لا نمشى ولا ننام ولا نسبح
> طيب نعمل ايه بعد الاكل بقى




شكرا لك سور 
اللي انا اعرفه ان النوم والسباحه 
بعد الاكل فعلا مش كويس 
اما المشي فا ده اللي انا 
مش متأكده منه 
تعرفي احسن حاجه ايه
اقعدي علي الكومبيوتر 
منتديات الكنيسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _7 : لا تدخن – , تدخين سجارة واحدة بعد الأكل تعادل تدخين عشر سجائر في الأوقات الأخرى ( لذلك نسبة الإصابة بالسرطان أكثر في حالة التدخين بعد الأكل مباشرة). _​
> 
> انفضحنة ككككككككك
> شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع​




شكرا عزيزي ستيفان 
علي المعلومه القيمه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

minanaiem قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع المهم دا
> وربنا ريباكك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ارجوكم صلولى​*



اشكرك مينا 
علي اهتمامك بالرد 
ربنا يكون معاك ويستجيب 
لكل طلباتك
ويرشدك للطريق الصح 
والمنتدي كله بيصلي لك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى نيتا

الرب يبارك تعبك
​


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى نيتا​
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك​


 


اشكرك خادمة رب المجد
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------

